# 1968 GTO shifting Hard



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All: This is Bob again. My 68 GTO shift's like a truck into 2nd gear. When leaving the red light and getting up to 3000rpms she shift's into 2nd gear and leaves rubber. Is this normal???? Engine is a 400cu and I got a HT400 Trans. My mechanic #3 says I have a shift kit in the Transmission???? I still got to suck out some Transmission fluid. Transmission is over filled????? My mechanic got no sucktion tool. It's imposible to find a good mechanic in Safety Harbor Florida????
Thank you, Bob


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah, trans can be built to shift hard.


----------

